# Holy....



## idolomantis (Dec 9, 2009)

I just heard on the news, here in Holland they're going to kill ALL goats in the country.

The goats might carry some dissease called the Q-dissease(effects: much like Lyme, only worse).

Kinda ridiculous IMO. If people touched a goat and didn't wash their hand before eating (aplies for everything) something they basicly deserved it(and parents should make their children wash hands aswell).

Besides, if they want to protect us against disseases brought by animals, they could kill everything alive.

I start to loath my country more and more everyday. Holland = FUBAR


----------



## ismart (Dec 9, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> I just heard on the news, here in Holland they're going to kill ALL goats in the country.The goats might carry some dissease called the Q-dissease(effects: much like Lyme, only worse).
> 
> Kinda ridiculous IMO. If people touched a goat and didn't wash their hand before eating (aplies for everything) something they basicly deserved it(and parents should make their children wash hands aswell).
> 
> ...


Wow! Thats crazy! Poor goats!  Well at least you know not to go to the petting zoo anytime soon. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 9, 2009)

That's a shame. Couldn't they develop a test or something to weed out ones carrying the disease? Or set up quarantines? Killing them all seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2009)

That sucks. Goat flu? :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 9, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> I just heard on the news, here in Holland they're going to kill ALL goats in the country.The goats might carry some dissease called the Q-dissease(effects: much like Lyme, only worse).
> 
> Kinda ridiculous IMO. If people touched a goat and didn't wash their hand before eating (aplies for everything) something they basicly deserved it(and parents should make their children wash hands aswell).
> 
> ...


I live far from yr crisis, Idolo, but I don't think that yr government is as draconian as you suggest. Did you read this: http://www.agd.nl/1090668/Nieuws/Varkensho...jven-ruimen.htm ? Surely they are talking about just killing all pregnant goats on farms known to have Q fever? It would appear from this, "De maatregel moet gelden voor bedrijven waarvan de tankmelkuitslagen herhaaldelijk Q-koortsbesmetting aantonen," that affected farms (companies) must show repeated positive Q fever tests on the milk before the females are killed. You should also be aware that not only is the causative organism, Coxiella burnetii transmitted through drinking infected animals' milk, but it has a very long "shelf life," so that even the most diligent hand washer can be infected.

So don't give up on yr country quite yet!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 9, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> I just heard on the news, here in Holland they're going to kill ALL goats in the country.The goats might carry some dissease called the Q-dissease(effects: much like Lyme, only worse).
> 
> Kinda ridiculous IMO. If people touched a goat and didn't wash their hand before eating (aplies for everything) something they basicly deserved it(and parents should make their children wash hands aswell).
> 
> ...


I live far from yr crisis, and I don't speak Dutch, Idolo, but I don't think that yr government is as draconian as you suggest. Did you read this: http://www.agd.nl/1090668/Nieuws/Varkensho...jven-ruimen.htm ? Surely they are talking about just killing all pregnant goats on farms known to have Q fever? It would also appear from this that affected farms (companies) must show repeated positive Q fever tests on the milk before the females are killed. You should also be aware that not only is the causative organism, Coxiella burnetii transmitted through drinking infected animals' milk, but it has a very long "shelf life," so that fomites are often not recognizable, and even the most diligent hand washer can be infected.

So don't give up on yr country quite yet!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 9, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I live far from yr crisis, and I don't speak Dutch, Idolo, but I don't think that yr government is as draconian as you suggest. Did you read this: http://www.agd.nl/1090668/Nieuws/Varkensho...jven-ruimen.htm ? Surely they are talking about just killing all pregnant goats on farms known to have Q fever? It would also appear from this that affected farms (companies) must show repeated positive Q fever tests on the milk before the females are killed. You should also be aware that not only is the causative organism, Coxiella burnetii transmitted through drinking infected animals' milk, but it has a very long "shelf life," so that fomites are often not recognizable, and even the most diligent hand washer can be infected.So don't give up on yr country quite yet!


Are those mountain goats? I hear an echo!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> That sucks. Goat flu? :lol:


LOL pretty much.

@Phil:yeah your right, i only dropped in on the news a bit too late. but that still 75% of all dutch goats. including some of my grandma's.

It's still dumb tho.Let them spend their money on stopping the criminals and the problematic teen vandals.

They oppose a bigger threat. Like i said people should just wash their hands before and after being in contact with any kind of animal.

But that would require too much common sense for most people.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 9, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Are those mountain goats? I hear an echo!


Yeah, that is odd. Two different posts, 11/2 hours apart. I was interested to see Idolo's answer (I wanted to see if my translation was right! Such an exciting life I lead!) and when I came home, I couldn't find the original post, which has since reappeared!Well, Idolo, if you're upset about your grandma losing her goats, that makes good sense, and I would be happy to picket with you so long as you write the signs!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 9, 2009)

Phil, that's to me not the main point(you're right a bit tho) i just find it utterly ridiculous that they are going to slaughter thousands of goats, again.(if i recal correctly, it happened before with some other random dissease). Only to stop a few senseless people from getting a bacteria.


----------

